# Stuff you've seen while hunting



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Anybody have dinosaur encounters like this?









Video: Bowhunter Films Giant Gator in the Woods | Deer & Deer Hunting


What Mike Dupree saw in the woods one November day was not the deer he was hoping for, but his experience made for a hair-raising story.




www.deeranddeerhunting.com


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kanaka said:


> Anybody have encounters like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a sea serpent slithering through the woods and into a pond before daylight from a a tree stand. Thought I had lost my mind untill shortly after it got light enough to actually see turned out to be 5 otters.Got to see them many times after that they would weasel hop nose to tail back and forth from pond to river.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Anybody have dinosaur encounters like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s John b wet dream in blackwater! Saves on his gas bill for trying to fish for them.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks. I've been thinking hard of riding down to Mitchell Landing Big Cypress campground for my yearly swamp camping-Key West trip. I'm sure you just killed a relaxing night's sleep in a nylon tent. That place is so remote I do look for gators and pythons before I exit the tent in the morning.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Things like this are why I have a Rooftop Tent, allows me to sleep about 6'6" above the ground. I don't have to worry about Gators, Snakes or Bears. Yes Bears could climb the ladder but he'll meet a 45 slug if he tries to enter my tent! Ironically where I hunt now in North Central MS someone deer hunting shot a big gator that walked out onto one of the food plots during deer season, the skull is on the table in the dining room! Where I hunt is a Peninsula, surround by water on 3 sides due to the river and creek that border it.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

This fella - directly below the shootin' house me and the grandson were in....I whispered, "Be vewy vewy kwiet...don't wanna startle the stinker".


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

I once watched a hawk snatch a squirrel off of a foodplot about 10yds in front of me.


----------



## Bama Rick (Apr 13, 2017)

A couple weeks ago I went to check a plot after breakfast. As I was approaching the plot there was a lone yearling feeding. I froze on the trail while looking for mama. The yearling started down the trail I was on. It got within about 16 feet and started breaking nervous. It was trying to paw or stomp but hadn't quite figured it out yet. It kept coming and got about 7 feet from me. It tried stomping again, but I wouldn't move. It bleated so I bleated back at it. The little thing almost fell over trying to turn around. It trotted back to the plot and went back to feeding. I hung out for a minute and here it came again. I just left so it could hopefully catch up with mama. One of the most enjoyable experiences in the deer woods ever.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I was hunting at our place in Crenshaw Co and I was around 13 years old. I heard a noise that sounded like a women screaming bloody murder running through the woods for about an hr. I jacked that climber up in that tree till it was about to bend back over. I later found out it was probably a bobcat. Ive never been so scared in the woods


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Years ago a buddy of mine invited me to go hunting on a ranch near Breckenridge, TX. My buddy set his 12 year old son up in a stand about 150 yards away from where he was hunting. About an hour or so later he heard his son screaming and climbed down out of his stand to head over to find out what was going on. No sooner than he had made it to the ground, his son came running out of the brush at full speed crying that he was being attacked by a "alien monster". My buddy looked over in the direction of his son's stand and here comes an emu trotting through the mesquite trees. His uncle, who owed the ranch, had bought into that emu oil fad/scam that was making the rounds back in the late 80's and 90's and when he realized it wasn't gonna pan out, he just turned the birds loose on his ranch. I don't think the poor kid ever got over it, course he's well into his 30's by now.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

stevenattsu said:


> I was hunting at our place in Crenshaw Co and I was around 13 years old. I heard a noise that sounded like a women screaming bloody murder running through the woods for about an hr. I jacked that climber up in that tree till it was about to bend back over. I later found out it was probably a bobcat. Ive never been so scared in the woods


more than likely, steven, that was a panther. they are plentiful in crenshaw, butler, coffee, that area especially around the swamps. locals callem swamp cats.
i've heard that blood-curdling sound once in my life. it sounds like a woman screaming like she had been stabbed. 
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> more than likely, steven, that was a panther. they are plentiful in crenshaw, butler, coffee, that area especially around the swamps. locals callem swamp cats.
> i've heard that blood-curdling sound once in my life. it sounds like a woman screaming like she had been stabbed.
> jack


That's the one


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

The scariest experience I had in the woods was when I was 12-13 making a man drive through some of thickest stuff you can imagine and a covey of quail got up right in front me. I legitimately thought my life was over.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Walking out of the woods and darn near dark one evening, moving very slowly up a ridge back to the truck. Gun ready incase I jumped something. Stepped on a dead stick that snapped. Lucifer himself came awake right above my head making the god awfulest racket. In reality it was a tom turkey that had roosted right above my head where the stick had snapped. That bird scared me to death as it played pinball off every tree as it flew down into the valley. Damnd bird.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Back when I was stationed in VA, went hunting with an old Warrant Officer who taught me how to skipper the old 1466 class LCUs. We had an invite to hunt this cattle ranch/ corn and soybean farm for deer.

Neither us us brought a ladder stand, so late in the afternoon, I climbed a live oak and sat on the first branch. Just as it was starting to darken up some, heard this weird noise and then it sounded like someone dropped a bunch of 55 gallon drums though the top of that tree.

Turkeys may be graceful and beautiful on the ground...but they are inept as hell landing in a tree sometimes.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Back when I was stationed in VA, went hunting with an old Warrant Officer who taught me how to skipper the old 1466 class LCUs. We had an invite to hunt this cattle ranch/ corn and soybean farm for deer.
> 
> Neither us us brought a ladder stand, so late in the afternoon, I climbed a live oak and sat on the first branch. Just as it was starting to darken up some, heard this weird noise and then it sounded like someone dropped a bunch of 55 gallon drums though the top of that tree.
> 
> Turkeys may be graceful and beautiful on the ground...but they are inept as hell landing in a tree sometimes.


I still don’t know how they don’t all have broke wings


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The Saturday after Thanksgiving I was in a stand on the river and heard something climbing a tree to my right. I was a big bear and he climbed up that oak as far as he could, probably 80', and it sat up there for at least an hour. I assume it was eating acorns. Never seen anything but squirrels that high in a tree.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Turkey roosting has scared me more than once walking through the woods in the morning. In Alabama I’m pretty sure that lady screaming noise is called the elusive black painter. Sits right on up there with squatch. I’m sure there are some panthers in lower Alabama but you’ll never see one.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Found this on a piece of private property I hunt. Several more indentations in the ground around the area.


----------



## Seabear49 (Oct 26, 2011)

Was invited to a Hunt club, we got there Clubhouse had about a Dozen hunters. Old guy sitting at the table had Two our white Cataracts. Next day they put us on a man drive, Came out through some Laurals and looked up 25 yds away was that old man with a shotgun in his hand, looking right at me. Left there a Hour later! NO F'N WAY!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I’ve found several graves while hunting.
A couple were in Blackwater. I found a couple of civil war graves while squirrel hunting in Kentucky in the early ‘70s.
I once went in the woods before daylight, picked out a tree and hopped up about 30’ in my climber.
It got daylight and I found myself staring at a wasp nest the size of a soccer ball 15’ away in the tree next to me.
I still sat there but I’m glad I didn’t see anything. Not sure if a 30/06 going off would set them off or not but that would suck to be 30’ up and being attacked by wasps.


----------



## jdrago (Jun 22, 2011)

WTF is that doing in a Pine Forest????? I would shit my self



kanaka said:


> Anybody have dinosaur encounters like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

69Viking said:


> Things like this are why I have a Rooftop Tent, allows me to sleep about 6'6" above the ground. I don't have to worry about Gators


I think you might want to nest higher up, js









Alligator climbs fence in Florida


A woman in Jacksonville, Florida, recorded video of an alligator climbing over a fence while she watched from the safety of her vehicle.




www.ctvnews.ca


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

CurDog said:


> I think you might want to nest higher up, js
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how they get into the ponds at Lost Key.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

And how they pluck people out of roof-top tents too.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Seen a monkey one time during bow season about 20 years ago in Alabama.... (at least I thought it was a monkey at 1st) 

I was in a ground blind one evening when all of a sudden I swore I seen a monkey jump up in the air about 50 yds from me! I kept looking for a while after and didnt see it anymore.... about 30 minutes later I seen it again, it wasnt a monkey, it was a turkey jumping up and eating the banana spiders out of their webs, if I hadnt seen it again Id swore till this day that it was dang monkey! 


Another story, not something I seen, but something I had heard... I was about 20 hunting off the Alabama river during bow season, I was hunting alone and still kinda “nervous” being way off in the swamp alone at night... after the evening hunt, I climbed down and packed my climber up and put it on my back, at that time I use to keep my pull up rope attached to my stand..... 

anyway, I had about a 1/2 mile walk back to the boat, after a lil ways, I heard something behind me in the leaves.... when I stopped, it stopped, when I started walking again, I heard it again.... Id stop, and it would stop again.... the next time I started walking, I picked up my pace.... and whatever the hell was following me picked up its pace again as well!! Before you know it, I was in a dadgum full out sprint running back to my boat! Finally I stopped and seen what it was, my pull up rope had come loose and hung up on a tree limb, and I was dragging it about 30’ behind me the whole time! Man i’ll never forget that one! Lol


NWTF is a SHAM! Change my mind!


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Not a hunter but I have gone twice. Both times pheasant hunting with my friend. He has 2 dogs. A pointer and a retriever. I believe the retriever is borderline retarded. Anyway the pointer locates a bird and goes into point mode. The retriever thinks it’s go time and jumps up and starts humping the pointer. Bird got away.

~JOE~


----------



## Deja vu (Jul 9, 2016)

was stationed at NAS Memphis [ Millington Tenn ] in the early 70's and had 6 months off waiting on school so i hunted local private lands with an adopted hound dog. while resting under a tree he brought me an old shoe and after looking at it i discovered it had a foot inside. turned out to be a murder victim from the year before.


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

More than once I've had a bird fly into the window of my ground blind or shooting house...that will give you a scare. Owl flying right past my face while sitting in a tree stand waiting on daylight is another.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I was hunting Blackwater one time and saw this feller shooting deer in the chest with a .22-250.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

CurDog said:


> And how they pluck people out of roof-top tents too.


I sleep with a .45 under my pillow, pretty sure bear or gator is going to make enough racket trying to climb the aluminum stairs I'll hear it and put a round where it needs to be!


----------



## EnSeaJay (Jul 5, 2020)

fla_scout said:


> Found this on a piece of private property I hunt. Several more indentations in the ground around the area.
> View attachment 1084836


Does it have dates on it?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ever read about or watch this?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I’m confused. Exactly what was it that he touched? The bear got hit by lightning or something?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Was on a 2.4KV power source.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I’m confused. Exactly what was it that he touched? The bear got hit by lightning or something?


I remember it wasn’t real clear in the story but if I recall the power company had a leftover line or something like that. I guess the bear got electrocuted first.


On October 9, 2011, while bow-hunting elk in the Montana backcountry, Garcia came across the dry remains of a bear. Attempting to remove a claw with his knife, he received a severe electrical shock from a 2400-volt power line hidden underneath its carcass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

welldoya said:


> I’m confused. Exactly what was it that he touched? The bear got hit by lightning or something?


I wonder if there was some kind of a non disclosure with a power company or something else going on about the power source. Hard to find much on the topic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Let it go B one.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I wonder if there was some kind of a non disclosure with a power company or something else going on about the power source. Hard to find much on the topic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The whole thing sounds weird. If the line was in the woods, it had to be a transmission line down. Why didn’t the company know about it?
Must’ve been a heck of a storm.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Does it have dates on it?
[/QUOTE]

No dates


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Came across a moonshine still once in the 1970’s way back in the woods in the Ozark Mountains. It was operational and the operators were not gone for very long, the fire was still smoldering. I got the hell out of there. Not too far from there an old motorcycle was rusting away in the woods. Guessing a 1920 something Harley or Indian. Wonder if it’s still there?.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Was hunting on a buddies place in Possum Bend, AL. Left the stand about 10:00, wind was blowing hard in my face. Walked down to the entrance gate and looked under an oak tree. There was a spike eating acorns. Truck wasn't there yet so I walked toward the spike. When it looked at me I froze. Wind was blowing a gale right from him to me. I kept slowly walking to him. He was on the opposite of this giant oak that was dropping acorns like rain. I got to the tree, reached around with my rifle, and tapped him on the ass. He bolted about 10 yards then looked back (guess he thought it was another acorn dropping.) We had a stare down for a few minutes then he walked off. Very cool memory.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> Does it have dates on it?


No dates
[/QUOTE]
Happened in 2011.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Not to derail the topic but another good one to watch. Especially interesting in the Tom Messick one. He disappeared during a man drive.
















The Very Strange disappearance of Tom Messick whilst hunting near Brant Lake — StrangeOutdoors.com


Tom Messick, Disappeared November 15, 2015, Horicon, Warren County, Lake George Wild Forest, New York Revised January 2021 On November 15, 2015, Thomas Messick Sr., aged 82, an ex-paratrooper, walked into the woods south of Brant Lake in NY State, to hunt for deer and was never seen again. No si




www.strangeoutdoors.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

All right, not hunting related nor did I see “it” but…

Flyfishing a stream in Germany, early fall, farm fields on one side, woods on the other side in a 200 yd wide valley.
Evening came around and started the 2 mile walk back to the truck.

About ½ way back and it’s dark, full moon popping up over the hills. Hear this noise that got the hair on the back of my neck standing up. It’s loud, amplified by the quiet and valley. Hear it again, only thing I could think of defensive wise was my Leatherman.

So I’m walking back ready to fend off whatever it was with a flyrod and Leatherman knife in the dark.
Made it back to the truck without peeing in my waders.

Next day I asked the locals I worked with what the noise was and what was up with the hundreds of divots in the farm fields I saw? The divots are by boars (be careful they said) and the noise was probably a red stag.
Went back that afternoon but with my 1911 in my backpack. That evening on the way back, same thing sound but I’m a little paranoid about the pig situation so out comes the pistola.

That’s when I found out what it’s like handling a 1911 in the dark with stock sights. 😕

Noisemaker below.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Usually the back of my eye lids ..... killed 3 deer being woke by the noise of dry leaves as they are walking through , and single deer.... the way I like to take them..... no education for others


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I say we head up and do a search and extraction on the motorcycle!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> No dates


Happened in 2011.
[/QUOTE]
Sorry about that I was trying to reply to someone about dates on the grave I found and i was telling him there were no dates.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

We have a grave on our place in the Ozarks. Reverend Eaton. The ruins of his old homestead were there up until the early 1980's. Some of our best food plots are fields that he cleared and farmed in the late 1800's.
The county grades the road all the way back to his grave every year because it is a registered cemetery in the county.
We keep the area around his grave clean and mowed.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Boardfeet said:


> Came across a moonshine still once in the 1970’s way back in the woods in the Ozark Mountains. It was operational and the operators were not gone for very long, the fire was still smoldering. I got the hell out of there. Not too far from there an old motorcycle was rusting away in the woods. Guessing a 1920 something Harley or Indian. Wonder if it’s still there?.


I came across an old busted up still around 1970 in the hills of Kentucky. Looked like the revenooers got to it.
Also found an old rusted out Edsel in the middle of some planted pines in the late ‘80s when we first got our lease.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Speaking of graves, some of you from Panama City may know about these.
I used to hunt with my cousin quite a bit across Phillip’s Inlet, known today as Lake Powell. There’s a golf course there now. 
There used to be a settlement over there, even a schoolhouse. My great uncle grew up over there and knew the woods like the back of his hand.
There were several ruins of old houses, one of them known as the Collin’s place.
There was a small family cemetery there. Most of the headstones were marked “Collins” but there was one inscribed “Queen Green”. We never did know what that was about. We thought maybe a servant but this wasn’t a spectacular house or maybe a favorite pet but it was a nice tombstone.
Lots of history in that area. I hated to see the golf course go in.
I would love to own the house on the point. It was still livable in the ‘70s but I haven’t been over there in over 30 years.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Had a Black Bear take a dump about 5 feet from where my head was when I was elk hunting. I didn't know until I got up and saw that there was a big ole pile of poo outside the tent.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

One hutting trip about dark I climbed down from my stand, and walking back to my truck in the dark about 100yrds. down a old logging road with a tiny pin light and my bow I hear a pack of coyotes' on each side of me they followed me all the way to my truck, all I had was a arrow in one had had a tiny flash light in the other. I normally dont get rattled in the woods at night but I was very glad to get back to my truck.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

yukondog said:


> One hutting trip about dark I climbed down from my stand, and walking back to my truck in the dark about 100yrds. down a old logging road with a tiny pin light and my bow I hear a pack of coyotes' on each side of me they followed me all the way to my truck, all I had was a arrow in one had had a tiny flash light in the other. I normally dont get rattled in the woods at night but I was very glad to get back to my truck.


I'm not a fan of coyotes. Few years ago during archery season. It was after an afternoon hunt. Climbed down from my tree n was packing my stand up, a buddy was hunting bout 100 yards to my right. Heard some stuff in the bushes and figured it was him walking to me, we always walk out together. Nope dang yote went to howling about 25 yards from me. I bout crapped in my pants. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Them coyotes don’t want anything to do with y’all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Them coyotes don’t want anything to do with y’all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it. But they sound like sabertoothed tigers in the dark. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I seen a fair bit of these guys over the last few years. I never seen any when I was younger. This one is an absolute monster.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Walton County said:


> I seen a fair bit of these guys over the last few years. I never seen any when I was younger. This one is an absolute monster.
> 
> View attachment 1085630


You ain't lived, until you've tried to get one out of a Havahart trap live.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Walton County said:


> I seen a fair bit of these guys over the last few years. I never seen any when I was younger. This one is an absolute monster.
> 
> View attachment 1085630


I’ve never see one in Florida.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I’ve never see one in Florida.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too many time's camping in St Joe St Park.


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

There was a colony under one of the barracks buildings on Duke Field back in the late 70’s. I was a contract employee and had to get one out of a garbage can that someone left the lid off of the night before. I pushed the can over and ran into the chow hall then had to go back outside and take a steam hose to clean up and try to wash the stench away. The Airmen learned real quick to not leave the barracks doors propped open as they would wander in the hallway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Was up a tree, edge of hayfield watching a hardwood bottom. Some (I assume college kids) parked in the field and proceeded to "enjoy" nature.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Another one from many years back. I'd just started hunting deer. Was at my bros place in Sumter county, AL. He stuck me up a tree way before daylight before he went to his logging crew. I was about 20 ft up on some rickety homemade stand. Was quiet as could be -- only noise was the dripping of the frost as the sun started to come up. I had almost nodded off when ......Ah-WOOOOO-ah .... 5 ft above me. Let me tell you a 14 year old kid, alone, in the woods, half asleep may forget he's 20 ft up a tree at moments like this. I recovered enough to see a giant owl swoop down across the field. My goose bumps had goose bumps. I settled down and kill a fat 4 point - my first buck. So it wasn't such a bad day.


----------

